# Thiết Kế Căn Hộ Akari Võ Văn Kiệt Mang Phong Cách Hiện Đại



## qiconcept (2/4/22)

Chọn cho mình phong cách hiện đại, gia chủ căn hộ Akari Võ Văn Kiệt đã bàn bạc và trao đổi kỹ lưỡng với đội ngũ Qi Concept. Mong muốn của gia chủ là có được một mẫu thiết kế nội thất chung cư đẹp hiện đại. Lấy tông màu xám – trắng chủ đạo, nhẹ nhàng tô điểm cho những nội thất gỗ. Đặc biệt, gia chủ yêu cầu mỗi không gian đều có chức năng riêng biệt. Cùng xem Qi Concept bố trí nội thất căn hộ này theo yêu cầu gia chủ nhé.




Nội dung bài viết

Phòng khách bố trí nội thất hợp lý và hiện đại
Góc làm việc và góc ăn uống của thiết kế căn hộ Akari City
Bếp chữ I của căn hộ Akari Võ Văn Kiệt
Thiết kế phòng ngủ Master căn hộ Akari Võ Văn Kiệt
Chuyển đổi công năng phòng ngủ phụ thành phòng thay quần áo
*Phòng khách bố trí nội thất hợp lý và hiện đại*
Sự sắp xếp hợp lý các không gian chức năng, vật dụng nội thất đem lại sự hài hòa không gian. Đây cũng là điểm đáng chú ý của thiết kế nội thất căn hộ Akari Võ Văn Kiệt này.
Phòng khách được thiết kế đơn giản nhưng tạo được hiệu ứng tốt cho không gian tiếp khách. Sofa màu xám cùng với tone mảng tường hình khối tạo hiệu ứng hiện đại, thanh lịch. Điểm thêm một bức tranh nghệ thuật cũng đủ làm cho phòng tràn đầy sức sống.
Kệ Tivi bằng gỗ MDF chống ẩm với tone màu xám đơn giản, tinh tế. Thiết kế hệ kệ kiểu dáng mới lạ và đẹp mắt giúp căn hộ thêm phần độc đáo.












*Góc làm việc và góc ăn uống của thiết kế căn hộ Akari City*
Qi Concept bố trí góc làm việc ngoài phòng khách để không gian phòng ngủ thêm phần yên tĩnh, thư giãn. Bàn làm việc chữ L được thiết kế treo tường tiện dụng. Kết hợp thêm chiếc ghế êm ái cho bạn làm việc cách thoải mái. Các KTS đã tận dụng tốt góc tường trong phòng khách để bố trí kệ cao sát tường nhằm tiết kiệm đáng kể diện tích.
Bàn ăn được bố trí liền kề với phòng khách, tạo không gian mở cho căn hộ. Chiếc bàn ăn dáng tròn và bốn ghế nệm đơn giản tạo không gian ăn uống nhẹ nhàng, bình dị. Chân ghế kim loại mạ vàng độc đáo, mang tính thẩm mỹ cao cho nơi ăn uống của gia đình.








*Bếp chữ I của căn hộ Akari Võ Văn Kiệt*
Đối diện góc ăn uống là căn bếp độc lập của thiết kế căn hộ. Gia chủ giữ nguyên tủ bếp có sẵn của chủ đầu tư để tối ưu chi phí. Tường được KTS ốp kính và đi đèn led sáng bóng, mang lại cảm giác sạch sẽ, tinh tế. Tại đây trang trí vách ngăn màu trắng, che được tủ lạnh cũng như ngăn cách không gian.




















*Thiết kế phòng ngủ Master căn hộ Akari Võ Văn Kiệt*
Có thể thấy phòng ngủ và cả căn hộ có sự liên kết mật thiết với nhau từ màu sắc đến nội thất. Căn phòng toát lên vẻ đơn giản và hiện đại với không gian nghỉ ngơi đầy thư giãn. Cả phòng ngủ chỉ bố trí giường giật cấp giúp tối ưu hóa tối đa diện tích. Bên cạnh là bục windows tiện lợi ngập tràn ánh sáng.




















*Chuyển đổi công năng phòng ngủ phụ thành phòng thay quần áo*
Vốn là người yêu thích shopping nên gia chủ muốn chuyển công năng phòng ngủ phụ thành phòng quần áo. Không gian vô cùng đẳng cấp và tiện nghi với tủ quần áo lớn kịch trần. Các ngăn kệ được phân chia hợp lý vừa treo vừa gấp tiện dụng. Hệ tủ sử dụng cửa kính mang lại sự sang trọng và tiện lợi trong việc lựa chọn trang phục. Bàn trang điểm được thiết kế đối diện ngay góc chết căn phòng, tiết kiệm không gian đáng kể.




















Căn hộ chung cư Akari Võ Văn Kiệt hiện đại, sử dụng gỗ công nghiệp MDF chống ẩm cao cấp trong tổng thể thiết kế. Tất cả tạo nên một không gian tinh tế và thể hiện được dấu ấn cá nhân của gia chủ.
——————–
*



*


Hotline: *0906 955 699* (CSKH) – 02871029977 (Nhấn 660 – Phòng Sales) 
Địa chỉ: 77 Hoa Lan, Phường 2, Quận Phú Nhuận, Thành phố Hồ Chí Minh
Facebook: Nội Thất Qi Concept
Instagram: noithatqiconcept
Youtube: Nội Thất Qi Concept


----------

